# Karate Tournament in Ft. Myers Florida



## S. Malanoski (Mar 21, 2004)

Steven Malanoski 
Presents
The Warrior's Challenge 
Martial Arts Tournament

April 3rd 2004

Location: 
North Fort Myers High School

Competition in:

Fighting, Forms, and Weapons
All ranks, all ages

All 3 divisions for one $35.00 registration fee.
Spectators: $5.00

For more info, contact:
Ironhands280@aol.com


----------

